# /usr/local/bin/bash



## bejiita78 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have tried bash3 and bash-static and have my user account set in /etc/passwd to 
	
	



```
/usr/local/bin/bash
```
 However when I log in to my system I get a $ and shell is /bin/sh...

Any ideas?


----------



## Sylgeist (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Bash installed on the box?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 28, 2011)

use chsh()


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2011)

How did you change your shell?

Did you just edit /etc/passwd? Never, ever do that. 

Use chsh(1), pw(8) or vipw(8)


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 28, 2011)

more info here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=24720


----------



## bejiita78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oops, sorry about that, the Solaris/Gentoo admin got the best of me. vipw fixed it.


----------

